# proper syringe dosage measurement?



## BUCKY (Dec 7, 2011)

"To measure correct dosage, align TOP edge of plunger tip with dosage mark on syringe scale".

I just read this part just now. I used to align my dosage from the BOTTOM edge of the plunger tip. No wonder I thought my HGH vials seem to be short because I was using more HGH due to my incorrect measurement. I thought I was using 4 IUs but I was probably using atleast 5 IUs all this time. I just thought I'd mention this. Or does this rule vary depending on which company manufactured the syringes or what type of syringe it is? I'm using insulin syringes 1 cc, 28g, and more recently a 1 cc, 30g syringe.


----------



## KUVinny (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if I understand what you are or were questioning. The process involves drawing backward on the plunger to create a vacuum. The vacuum pulls liquid into the barrel. The volume of liquid drawn is determined by referencing the tic mark the coincides with the innermost face of the plunger that is in contact with the liquid. 

But again, maybe I am just not seeing what your issue was.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 7, 2011)

I think what he's saying is, say you hold the syringe straight up, with needle pointing towards the ceiling. You would actually measure how much you have by the bottom part of the plunger, not the side of the plunger the oil is touching.


----------



## KUVinny (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I just pulled out a slin pin with the needle pointed up. With the plunger depressed completey, the side of the plunger that "would" be touching oil is flush with the zero tic mark. So if you need 10 iu you pull down until that end of the plunger is flush with the 10.


----------



## bigboi73 (Dec 7, 2011)

Between the front and back of the black plunger (space between) there should be no liquid. The back edge is just to create a greater vacuum seal. I've heard a lot of people claim that you go short of the desired amount to account for the bit in the end of the syringe before the needle. But actually the measurements on the syringe account for that. There is a minute amount in the needle itself though.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 8, 2011)

the top edge of the plunger is towards the plunger side, the bottom part is towards the needle, correct? What I was saying is that I used to measure by the bottom part when it was the wrong way to measure. As you pull the plunger to draw liquid, you're saying the part (the black thing) facing the liquid is how you determine measurement? I read on my insulin syringes what I quoted that the top edge of the plunger is how you correctly measure, meaning not the part that is in contact with the liquid because you see if that part goes pass 10 IUs, it's really 11, and the measurement line ends at 10, not pass it. But I guess either way, you'll improvise and know how much water was put in the syringe to mix up your vials thus determining how much measurements you'd need. Right? 

Another thing regarding the instructions I read: "pull plunger down to let desired units of air into syringe. You need air in the syringe equal to the amount of insulin you will take". Really? Air? Maybe this is regarding insulin only. I've always thought air or air bubbles is bad. I don't use air in syringes, I push all the way down so no air.



KUVinny said:


> I'm not sure if I understand what you are or were questioning. The process involves drawing backward on the plunger to create a vacuum. The vacuum pulls liquid into the barrel. The volume of liquid drawn is determined by referencing the tic mark the coincides with the innermost face of the plunger that is in contact with the liquid.
> 
> But again, maybe I am just not seeing what your issue was.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 8, 2011)

well the instruction I read sound like what they were implying is that there will be liquid between the black plunger thing, take a closer look. Look at rulers, you count 1 inch, which is from 1 to 2 (equal 1 inch), etc. Maybe the "minute" amount you speak off really is in the needle itself. But take a closer look. The other person here said the part facing the liquid is how you measure but when you go pass 10 IU, there is no more line measurement, which might mean it's really 11 then. You have to stay within these lines, like a ruler.



bigboi73 said:


> Between the front and back of the black plunger (space between) there should be no liquid. The back edge is just to create a greater vacuum seal. I've heard a lot of people claim that you go short of the desired amount to account for the bit in the end of the syringe before the needle. But actually the measurements on the syringe account for that. There is a minute amount in the needle itself though.


----------



## KUVinny (Dec 8, 2011)

I believe in this case the word "top" in the instructions refers to the edge facing up in contact with liquid because you invert the vial after inserting the syringe to draw out the desired amount. The very first hash or tic mark is zero. With the vial inverted, needle submerged, draw in by pulling downward on the plunger. The volume of liquid is that which falls in between tic mark 0 and the tic mark flush with the "top" end of the plunger. 

As for air, the vial is pressurized. You have to first inject an amount of air into the vial equal to the amount of liquid you plan to draw out.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 13, 2011)

well the picture of my syringe instructions clearly has markings which is "top" (which is facing the plunger, not facing needle). Regarding the air you speak of, my vial has 10 IUs of powder, I do inject in 10 IUs of bacteriostatic water as well, so every time I draw out of the vial for what I'm going to use (which is 4 IUs daily), I should first inject 4 IUs of air, then draw out the 4 IUs of HGH that I'm going to use?

The instruction I read from my syringes clearly states "pull plunger down to let desired units of  air into syringe. You need air in the syringe equal to the amount of  insulin you will take". Though this is regarding "insulin", not anything else. Maybe the rule for other drugs is different?

What you're saying though is clearly different...you're saying to inject air into the vial, the instruction I read is that air should be in the syringe. Example: I pull down the syringe to 4 IUs of air, then pull 4 IUs of HGH that I'm going to use. I don't know what the purpose of air is.
 


KUVinny said:


> I believe in this case the word "top" in the instructions refers to the edge facing up in contact with liquid because you invert the vial after inserting the syringe to draw out the desired amount. The very first hash or tic mark is zero. With the vial inverted, needle submerged, draw in by pulling downward on the plunger. The volume of liquid is that which falls in between tic mark 0 and the tic mark flush with the "top" end of the plunger.
> 
> As for air, the vial is pressurized. You have to first inject an amount of air into the vial equal to the amount of liquid you plan to draw out.


----------

